

HN Podcast #1 - Three HNers discuss the week's news - AlexMuir
http://hnpod.com/episodes/kickstarter-raspberry-pi-instagram

======
Udo
That was fast! Kickstarter, the Raspberry Pi and Instagram - good topics.
Listening to it now.

One thing though: when you click the "Applaud" button, the page reloads and of
course the web player does too. That's unexpected and annoying. An AJAX button
is in order here.

~~~
AlexMuir
I'll get right on that now. My MVP is too M and not enough V!

------
jordanlyall
Great start. I would be a bit more inclined to listen if it was in iTunes.
It's pretty easy to set up: <http://www.apple.com/itunes/podcasts/specs.html>

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks! I have submitted to iTunes but it takes an unspecified time to
approve. I hoped it would be done today, but reading around it might take up
to two weeks. So I've just gone ahead and published anyway.

------
AznHisoka
Can you get an SEO guy for the next podcast to talk about Google search engine
changes? particularly news like the upcoming over optimization penalty?

------
asselinpaul
Yeah really cool but when you click 'HN comments' it opens it in the same tab
so you loose the podcast. Should open in a new window. Great otherwise

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks Paul, Didn't even think of that. I've fixed it.

------
esalman
I enjoyed the podcast, looking forward to the next one.

